# Need help for Bunny in South Florida



## GypsyDrifter (Jan 19, 2013)

This bunny was dumped at a feed store by someone who claimed he was being mistreated. The feed store was nice enough to feed him until someone took him as Animal control down here will put him down and all rescues are full. He is covered in fungus and has a possible ear infection. They treated him with silverquine and gave me the tube and said it has helped but I can't find anywhere online that thi s is safe for him so I will be using blu-kote as I know it is safe. The feed store was very kind to him but do not supply vetting but didn't want to see him put down. I cannot afford vetting but my husband didn't want to see him suffer or be put down either so he took him home for me to try and help. I used to do other rescue including Cavy so I am educated to a degree but not too much experience with bunnies. I have emailed all the rescues down here hoping if I foster they can get him treated. 
I am doing what I can in the mean time. I am not sure he has an ear infection but am assuming because he is scratching and causing irritation to the point of infection and I thought it sounded wet. 
I can treat him holistically for now but hoping there is another rescue on here who can help by either helping with meds or taking him in or something. If not hoping we can set up a chip in for him to go to a vet. I am living off my husbands unemployment check and have my own pets to care for as well. We are only down here for another month. We came down to FLA to start over after a house fire took everything from us including most of out pets. After coming down after a family friend convinced us to let him help, we got royally screwed and have basically been drifting around until income tax comes back . We then plan on going back up to coast. We are extreme animal lovers though and didn't want to see this poor guy suffer. If anyone can help please let me know.
I was told he is male but haven't checked yet. He looks like your typical Black rabbit. Very sweet. I am feeding him romaines, timothy hay, and Alfalfa blocks. I am getting parsley today and he had a piece of carrot last night to make him happy. I cannot find dandelion greens around here and whole foods isn't that close. 
I have him free ranging in my bathroom, He has a litter box in a small cage that I had and I keep open for him to go in and out of. He likes to run around but goes back to the litter box to do his business and also likes to hang out in it.


----------



## GypsyDrifter (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Moochyesh (Jan 19, 2013)

Where in south florida are you located? (Nearest major city)


----------



## JBun (Jan 19, 2013)

You could try calling around to some of the vets, explaining you took in this rescue bun, and see if any are willing to help out.


----------



## GypsyDrifter (Jan 19, 2013)

I am in Oakland Florida near Fort Lauderdale. I have contacted every rescue I could find near me on petfinder with no response. There is a wildlife center I am going to call when they open on Tuesday and see if they can help. It seems no one in this state ( Southern area anyway) care. Even the cat / dog rescues down here are ignorant. So sad!


----------



## GypsyDrifter (Jan 20, 2013)

The people of house rabbit society will be looking at him tomorrow and helping and he will be fostered with me. They are the only ones who responded asap to help. I had one other person respond with a number but never called me back. I will update tomorrow night.


----------



## GypsyDrifter (Jan 23, 2013)

So Bunny has Mange and an ear infection and is now being treated for it. He is either already neutered or his testicles never dropped. He is sterile either way. He is on his way to recovery


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 23, 2013)

He has such sweet, gentle eyes. I wish him the best and am glad you were able to get him help and care. Good job you !


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 23, 2013)

Sending our thoughts and prayers to all.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 26, 2013)

Any news?


----------

